# CM&J RR finally gets a logo



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Can't believe it. Finally and long after Stan Cedarleaf sent me these decals of our logo way back in June of 2006. In fact....they arrived the day of our 1st (and last) annual BBQ and train run in Kansas City Missouri. Funny......Not really but....... at the time....we had no idea that 4 months later I would be ripping out that layout and moving everything to Virginia. 

But since we are downsizing the idea of the railroad and I have been selling off all my main lin stuff, I ran across a couple old Bachman cars we bought back in 1996. They're from an old Big Haulers set. 

Anyhow, after a redo of the paint scheme and the addition of a couple sets of metal wheels and some body-mounted Kadees......we have two cars that can be pulled behind our Bachman Annie. Actually I just noticed that they don't make the Eastern Tennessee Annie anylonger so I may have to purchase a new un-decorated one. 

Anyhow I snapped a couple of pics to share and also wanted to thank Stan for providing us with a logo. Been a long time coming Stan.....but it's finally on some cars. WooooHooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRGWK37 (Jan 23, 2008)

Where abouts in VA are you? I'm in Ashland just north of Richmond. Nice set of cars there! 

William 
aka drgwk37


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Your railroad in named alot like mine .


----------

